# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Tornado-.dbMail / .dbSendMail

## paul mancuso

Having a lot of fun trying to get Tornados email working.  The following is my test code I'm currently working with.  Also, my SMTP server is work properly as I can send mail from my local Outlook Express.

Any help would be appreciated....  Paul

<% @ Page Language="vb" %>
<script runat="server">

Sub Page_Load(Source as Object, E as EventArgs)
      Dim m As New Tornado.Z()

      With m____
.dbQP = "dsn=nydivisiondsn | sql=Select * from suggestions | GridDisplayFlds=0,1,2,3| skin=1| invisible=false"
.dbMail = "From=paul.mancuso@fhwa.dot.gov|To=paul.mancuso@fh  wa.dot.gov|Subject=My Subject|Visual=3|SMTPserver=nyintranet.fhwa.dot.go  v|TestRun=false|Lapse=1"
.aspdbnet()
.ASPdbSendMail()
    __ _end with        
End Sub
</script>

----------


## Frank

your are setting up the DB but you are not usingit in the mail. Are you trying to send single to bulk mail ? Do you have some email sample code? Instead of sending you code, may be a good idea to send you the TED3 Designer and let you generatet the code from the email form.

FK

----------


## paul mancuso

Thanks Frank.....  Yes, I plan to use information from the DB but for now just wanted to get a test message sent.

Your suggestion about getting the TED v3 is excellent.  Can I download or will you or John send it along to me?

Again, thanks.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Frank

either way... I'll check the email module today and make sure it works smoothly first. It should just be point and click.

FK

----------


## paul mancuso

great!!!!  Please send along a copy to me.  Paul

----------


## Frank

OK.. just sit tight...
I put a good advanced email example in the editor'd sample code section and no excuse for not working.

FK

----------

